
Five time-wasters for the college entrepreneur - transburgh
http://www.college-startup.com/entrepreneur/five-time-wasters-for-the-college-entrepreneur/
======
choward93
"Hanging out with friends."

I tend to value the time I hang out with my friends. I certainly dont think
its a time waster.

------
whacked_new
I looked for the down arrow, but it wasn't there...

Okay, I should be more concrete: with respect, the article is uninsightful,
and hence, 100% self referential.

~~~
PJCrosier
I'd agree with that, a terrible article. My favourite time-saving tip - doing
a bit of work on your laptop whilst driving..

~~~
jacobolus
If you're lucky, you might even win a prize:
<http://www.darwinawards.com/newsletter/200801.txt>

------
imsteve
So water is wet, eh? DDDownvote

